# Feeding daily?



## HenryTheTortoise (Oct 30, 2014)

I feed my russian tortoise daily Monday, Wednesday, and Friday with calcium supplements. Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, I give him some food for he can have some without calcium supplements. Is that to much food?


----------



## G-stars (Oct 30, 2014)

Let me refer you to this thread. 
It will probably answer most of your questions regarding daily feelings. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Feeding-daily?.103551/


— Gus


----------



## HenryTheTortoise (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 30, 2014)

i feed my torts daily but i put calcium on there food once to twice a week, they also have access to live edible plants at all times.


----------



## HenryTheTortoise (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice thanks


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 30, 2014)

How big is your Russian tortoise? My wife and I start to feed our tortoise every other day now because over feeding will lead to over growth may not be a good thing. 

We have tortoise in all sizes from few months to yearling, to sub-adult. 

The most difficult thing is my wife is in agony to watching those torts walking around in the enclosure (both indoor and outdoor) looks like they looking for food. And my wife cannot feed them. But while I'm not looking......She will gave them some snack.


----------



## HenryTheTortoise (Oct 30, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> How big is your Russian tortoise? My wife and I start to feed our tortoise every other day now because over feeding will lead to over growth may not be a good thing.
> 
> We have tortoise in all sizes from few months to yearling, to sub-adult.
> 
> The most difficult thing is my wife is in agony to watching those torts walking around in the enclosure (both indoor and outdoor) looks like they looking for food. And my wife cannot feed them. But while I'm not looking......She will gave them some snack.


Haha. He is about 5-6 inches. I'd say


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 30, 2014)

HenryTheTortoise said:


> Haha. He is about 5-6 inches. I'd say


he is around full grown, he will get bigger over time maybe 2 inches more. if you don't know the gender post a pic of his tail and we can tell you the gender.


----------



## Tom (Oct 30, 2014)

I feed the right foods daily, or just let them graze on their own. An adult male really needs no calcium supplementation at all with a good diet. You could leave a cuttle bone in the enclosure to be safe. With a grocery store greens diet, I'd give a little pinch once or twice a week.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 31, 2014)

I fed my smaller growing tortoises twice a day and I feed my adults once daily. I figure they would eat everyday in the wild even if it's not something we would feed them, dead things or strange poop.
I agree with bouaboua about them possibly getting too fat by eating daily. Well, cut down on the amount you feed on some days, but I know tortoises get hungry every day just like us...I have a 17 yr old 112 pound Sulcata that gets fed 3 times during the winter, small piles of food hidden around his shed so he's got to hunt for them. It's not a huge shed, but it keeps him occupied and it makes him a little more content to be stuck inside on some days....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 31, 2014)

I feed everyday. There is also always also grazing material in the pens. (Red footeds)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 31, 2014)

I fed my smaller growing tortoises twice a day. I feed my adults once a day with an evening snack of squash or now pumpkin, except for Bob. During the winter, I hide small piles of food around his shed so he gets a little brain stimulation and has something to occupy himself on some days when he is stuck inside. he gets a cut grass snack at noon and a bedtime snack of squash or leaves, dandelions. I believe tortoises get hungry every day just like we do, so I feed them daily, on some days I feed less to avoid the fat problem, but they would eat every day in the wild. And supplements are mostly a waste of money, except calcium. I researched about supplements, and most do nothing and cost too much, 3 times a week I sprinkle powdered calcium w/d3. But I mostly try to give them what they need by feeding the best, widest variety of food I can. 
The only supplement I use is called Miner-All. My sister found out a long time ago that it provides needed minerals to a tort that eats rocks. I saw it work with a desert tortoise I had, that pooped out so many rocks there was no poop involved. So I get a rock eater he gets Miner-All.


----------

